# CRP NO MORE



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Plan of action: offer neighbor to crop it for certain number of yrs with the last year in beans? Then soil analysis and plant to Brome or Alf then into brome. But I will never drag my cutter nor baler again across this godforsaken government experiment again! Thoughts?


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

East of the Mississippi its even worse. Have to only bushog crp after 2nd week of Aug. Don't want them to even see a baler parked anywherenear crp ground. All the drainage is FUBAR. Wasn't even close to worth it.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Hell the place over at dads was terraced and still accepted for program! I driven over plowed gumbo that was smoother!! I cut it after out of program in late July and cows like the hay but it won't smooth out...and the gall durn lezpendeza THEY had in the seedseed is considered envasive IT IS!


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

So what was the idea behind the CRP program in the first place?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Nitram said:


> Plan of action: offer neighbor to crop it for certain number of yrs with the last year in beans? Then soil analysis and plant to Brome or Alf then into brome. But I will never drag my cutter nor baler again across this godforsaken government experiment again! Thoughts?


I'm confused--or I missed something--What's the history? And what are you nthinking about doing?

Ralph


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

hog987 said:


> So what was the idea behind the CRP program in the first place?


To take highly erodable land and return it to a natural state is here is prairie grass. But the manner prescribed by govt lead to clumpy grass which erodes around the clumps which weeds take over


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

hog987 said:


> So what was the idea behind the CRP program in the first place?


The CRP program was started in the 80' s during the farm crisis.It was supposed to be for conservation on the poorer ground and a way to get it rented out basically.Alot of BsS went along with the program including that it had to be fertilized when seeded,here anyway.farmer had to pay for 1/2 of the seed and the price skyrocketed. most of the first yrs payment went for seed and fret cost for some.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> I'm confused--or I missed something--What's the history? And what are you nthinking about doing?
> 
> Ralph


Was a row crop field 20+ years ago...so if neighbor will plant whatever he grows next to it I will in time replant it to Brome or Alf then when Alfalfa wears down no till Brome into it


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Nitram said:


> To take highly erodable land and return it to a natural state is here is prairie grass. But the manner prescribed by govt lead to clumpy grass which erodes around the clumps which weeds take over


unless they allowed massive herds of grazing animals like the buffalo to graze on it, it can't be like its natural state. Just like that reserve land by dad's its anything but in its natural state.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Around here a lot of perfectly fine ground went into CRP after they didn't get enough acres enrolled. I mean ground that was no where near a creek, river, stream or drainage ditch, stuff that was pretty flat as well. All it did was let invasive weeds get a start with their stupid no mowing till August crap.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Which comes right back to the scariest thing any sane person will ever hear, "we're from the government and are here to help"


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Nitram said:


> Was a row crop field 20+ years ago...so if neighbor will plant whatever he grows next to it I will in time replant it to Brome or Alf then when Alfalfa wears down no till Brome into it


Thanks! My experience on HEL is that haying smooth brome and alfalfa doesn't control erosion all that well.

Smooth brome doesn't come back all that strong after the first cutting and allows erosion to start around the crowns. Alfalfa does similarly--any toad strangler after a cutting will allow erosion to start.

I've seen slow motion shots of a rain drop hitting bare soil--it's like a bullet hitting. The ground explodes!

You might consider a more grassier crop that has a larger leaf, quick regrowth -- maybe a warm season grass.

Just my thoughts.

Ralph

IMHO, CRP was a feel-good program ran by high ideals, but often lacked common sense.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

[quote name="rjmoses" post="140308" timestamp="
IMHO, CRP was a feel-good program ran by high ideals, but often lacked common sense.[/quote]Yea the fertilizer co's bitched so they had you fertilize something going out of production for 10 yrs.

and Marty referred to no mowing until after aug 1 and the thistle seeds are already blown across the country.

on the other had there was a lot of acres came in to production that should of remained in pasture or CRP that with the heavy rains in June are a frying shame with deep gullies washed threw them.We don't want Guberment control then some idiot plows plows up to 1' of a river.Shit like this just ends up creating more regulations.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Think of how many young families could start a cow herd and farm on what is now CRP. No wonder we have high beef prices. And around here, the county and state DNR outbids farmers to outright buy the land. Once the government owns it, what is the chance a small farmer can get his hands on it? What a clusterpluck!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

It's not only the DNR but also Fish & Game,Pheasents Forever that are buying up land for recreational use that would be perfect for cows.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Yep, I get notices all the time from govt agencies trying to get my land in perpetuaty. No way is that happening. I had a section in CRP for 10 years and that was enough for me. I got $32 an acre for the CRP and into the 5th year, it would not pay for the weed control. I don't have anything to do with them anymore. Nobody is gonna tell me what I do with my land! To hell with them. Rant over


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Here one of the reasons land went into the crp was it was the farm crisis.they could get $80 acre crp payment when rent had fallen to $60 an acre from about $125 for good dirt.So the poorer ground would make more put in crp then farming it.You have to remember it was the 80's and corn was below $2 and even under $1 and soys were around $5 with the low I recall of $3.85.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Yep, I get notices all the time from govt agencies trying to get my land in perpetuaty. No way is that happening. I had a section in CRP for 10 years and that was enough for me. I got $32 an acre for the CRP and into the 5th year, it would not pay for the weed control. I don't have anything to do with them anymore. Nobody is gonna tell me what I do with my land! To hell with them. Rant over


Don't let the rant be over. keep on ranting, maybe you will be heard!!!!


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

swmnhay said:


> Here one of the reasons land went into the carp was it was the farm crisis.they could get $80 acre carp payment when rent had fallen to $60 an acre from about $125 for good dirt.So the poorer ground would make more put in carp then farming it.You have to remover it was the 80's and corn was below $2 and even under $1 and soys were around $5 with the low I recall of $3.85.


Ten years ago I was a fairly new farmer starting out and struggling to get going. Cash rent was running from $80 to $125 per acre. My elderly landowner neighbor was out looking over a 60 acre piece a mile down the road from me. I stopped to visit with him on the road and he said he just signed a CRP lease for the land. The gbrmnt was getting ready to plug the tiles. I asked him what the CRP payment was and he said $140 per acre. I couldn't believe the government was outbidding farmers on land rent. That was the first time I got enraged thinking that Uncle Sam was out raising my rents and taking away potential farm land from me. I am still just as enraged! It just upsets me to no end that the government is taking so much opportunity away from farmers, and especially the smaller, and younger farmers!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

A friend of mine that runs a lot of stock cows and rents a few pastures lost a pasture when Pheasents Forever bought it.He said some guys from PF stopped one day asking for a donation for the annual banquet.Boy did they ever get a ear full.

At the local coffee shop the Body Shop owner and the local carpenter loved to rib the farmers about getting mail box $.Well they have now bought 240 acres in SD and put some of it in CRP and have there own private hunting ground getting a CRP payment every yr.needless to say if gov programs get brought up they high tail it out the door.

so in both these cases and many more ground was taken away from animal production and now has a few pheasants for recreational use.Which makes more sence?

In this county PF has at least 25 parcels of land bought up for hunting that all had cattle on before.DNR has many more acres than PF also


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

swmnhay said:


> A friend of mine that runs a lot of stock cows and rents a few pastures lost a pasture when Pheasents Forever bought it.He said some guys from PF stopped one day asking for a donation for the annual banquet.Boy did they ever get a ear full.


The Nature Conservancy is another land grabber. Some years ago, I came up against them in the Chicago area when they where trying to make a land grab for some public lands for the purpose of "prairie restoration".

Did a lot of digging and found out that they have a long, long, long view---Take control of a piece of public land in the name of "something good", get a bunch of fanatics to support it, restrict public use and access, then after a few years when nobody is paying attention or even cares, you can do whatever you want with the land.

In a way, I admire their approach: You don't have to own the land, just control its use. Saves a lot of capital expenditure!

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Another thing!!

Pheasents Forever figured out if they bought it then turned around and donated to the DNR they don"t have to pay property tax on it.NO ONE does,so everyone in the county has to pay more taxes to make up for it because that land came off the tax roll.

Also then the DNR is in charge of maintaining it so there is more cost to them which they are pd from taxes, so the other tax payers get to foot the bill.


----------

